# Big Power Gain



## ALMARE (Mar 27, 2006)

AMERICAN RACING HEADERS JUST FINISHED A GTO LINE. THE VETTE DOCTORS INSTALLED THE SYSTEM. ON THE DYNO 278RWHP STOCK. AFTER HEADERS EXHAUST AND TUNE 337.5 :cheers CALL THE VETTE DOCTORS 631/8410779


----------



## STEXGTO (Mar 10, 2006)

Those are awesome figures:willy: Do you know of a website for American Racing Headers? Truly an awesome gain!!!


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

ALMARE said:


> AMERICAN RACING HEADERS JUST FINISHED A GTO LINE. THE VETTE DOCTORS INSTALLED THE SYSTEM. ON THE DYNO 278RWHP STOCK. AFTER HEADERS EXHAUST AND TUNE 337.5 :cheers CALL THE VETTE DOCTORS 631/8410779


WOw! $299 for a dyno tuning? Their prices are *INSANE*! :lol:


----------

